# dove’s behaviour



## kensb (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

We have now had our first breeding pair of doves for one week, and would like advice about the dove’s behaviour, we have noted that even in the worst weather one dove sometimes sits above the door in the dovecote all-night, is this normal behaviour?

Our other question is what is the best cleaning agent to use to clean inside the dovecote to help keep the bugs away?

Hope some can help
Thank you for reading my post
Ken & Jan


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

There are no two birds with the same behavior and liking. If your bird is healthy and prefers fresh air, then let her be. Sometimes, when the space is limited, more dominant bird is chasing away other. This is what you need to look for. If they fighting or keeping apart, then you have a problem.
Bleach diluted in water is usually enough for cleaning. You can go fancy and use Virkon S. It depends what material you used for flooring too. I would do cleaning when the birds are out because some cleaning agents fumes are toxic.


----------

